# Using cyclogest to lengthen luteal phase



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All

Just wondered if anyone had used cyclogest in a normal cycle (No IVF or tx) to try and lengthen luteal phase, and if so what the effects were?  I've been trying this with leftover cyclogest from our last IVF and am getting some strange cycles.  Normally I ovulate around CD16/17, and start AF around day 24/25 (So short luteal phase).  On the first cycle I tried the cyclogest, I ovulated on day 16/17 and started 1 x 400mg cyclogest from day 19 onwards, and had a 31 day cycle (I stopped the cyclogest after a negative pregnancy test and AF arrived two days later).  However, since then, on the next three cycles, I've ovulated on day 10/11, and taken cyclogest from 2dpo to 14dpo, then stopped to allow AF to start.  This cycle I didn't use any cyclogest, and ovulated on day 10, and am now on day 17 and AF has started.  I'm not sure if ovulation that early (day 10/11) is a bad thing or not?  It seems too early to me - Would the egg be mature enough?  The cyclogest is obviously working to lengthen the luteal phase, but if it's causing me to ovulate too early, and therefore compromising egg quality, I may stop as it could be doing more harm than good?  I'm doing this off my own back, just to try it out, so I'm not seeing a doctor or fertility clinic at the moment.  Anyone come across this before, or have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi there, I don't know too much about this but I'm concerned the cyclogest is affecting your cycles and are not able to get in a regular pattern. I would discuss it with your fertility consultant. Sorry I am not much help.


----------

